# Michael featured in Magazine for Emotional Recovery for Breast Cancer



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.amoena.co.uk/ECompany/GBAmo/Hom...2f?OpenDocumentThough this article is NOT about IBS, I thought I would share this with you here because it goes a bit of a way to show what insights Mike has into helping people heal from all manner of physical and emotional conditions - and that this same care and hypnotherapeutic protocol is a part of the IBS Audio Program as well.My sister in law was just recently diagnosed with breast cancer and could not sleep as a result - I gave her this program and she immediately was able to get the important rest she needed in order to stay strong during her radiation therapy.If you don't want to wade through the entire thing, just scroll down to "The power within" section... where Mike's work is mentioned.Just thought I would share... perhaps this info will help someone you know who is suffering this way..Take care.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he. I love weekends







(sneaking on computer with my morning cuppa again







). Marilyn, we're always happy to hear about Mike (bummer, I was hoping for a photo-lol). Thanks for sharing and well done to Mike


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah for MIke. He is such a nice guy. He deserves to go far.Have a good weekendKat


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congrats to Mike and thanks for letting us know Marilyn.BQ


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

There is an event and a news story on this topic, interestingly enough [breast cancer recovery] that just popped up on tonight's news. I wonder if there would be a way to make organizers of the event aware of these tapes; they seem like they could do a world of good! I can always try to point the reporter to the story on the other front...'z all this okay, Marilyn?A cousin of mine is a long-term breast cancer survivor. VERY positive person! Really quite amazing woman.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks everyone - will share your kind words...AO, anything you can do to help spread the word to provide this means of help to these courageous ladies is fine by me - we have some donated brochures, not fancy, but they serve. You can also point them to the website listed in the article. I will post it in the products website forum as I don't want to have to moderate myself and not post it properly!







Thank you everyone. xx


----------

